# My new horror blog!! Check it out!!!



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Enjoyed your blog and loved the kittens! Keep it up, check out my blog sometime, I just ramble and add things along.


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

One word - AMAZING. I feel bad for the people that read it and only have 5 minutes on their hands because once you start you gotta read more! I love how funny it is for a halloween blog. You go to other blogs and see "Today I made a prop here is a picture..." But yours was just great (I saved your page to favourites  )

Thanks for the awesome blog,
the halloweenie


----------

